# Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln



## Lessie (23. Januar 2011)

Hi leuts,
ich hab mal ne Frage.
Ich hab den Jugendfischereischein in Sachsen-Anhalt.
Aber darf ich mit diesem mit wurm auf Barsch angeln.


Freu mich auf eure Antworten.

LG LESSIE


----------



## CarpDream (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln*

Ja denke schon (?!) 

Warum nicht?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln*

Du darfst sogar mit Wurm auf Hecht angeln!


----------



## mxchxhl (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln*

ich würde ne angel nehmen 
da lässt sich die schnur einfacher dran befestigen als am angelschein...

nee, im ernst - wieso solltest du das nicht dürfen! spricht doch nichts gegen, wie angelst du denn sonst?nur mit kunstködern?
mfg


----------



## Lessie (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln*

dazu müsste man die gesetzeslage in Sachsen-Anhalt kennen.
Ich darf erstmal gar net mit Kunstködern angeln was sowieso nen be********* Regelung ist.

Naja wollt das nur mal wissen nich das der Fischereiaufseher kommt und dann is der Schein wech...

LG LESSIE


----------



## mxchxhl (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln*

oha, ist das so streng bei euch?wie alt bist du denn? bei uns in s-h darfst ab 12 nen eigenen angelschein haben und allein losziehen egal ob kunstköder oder natur! davor nur in begleitung eines scheininhabers!
mfg


----------



## Lessie (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln*

ja also ich hab ja die Prüfung für den RICHTIGEN GEMACHT .
Aber den bekommt man halt erst mit 14 ausgehändigt.
Davor bekommste nur nen Jugendschein mit dem man aber auch alleine losziehen darfst.

LG LESSIE

P.S. Bin jetzt seit 9 Tagen 13


----------



## mxchxhl (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln*

na, denn erstma glückwunsch nachträglich! dann mußt wohl leider noch 1jahr warten, und ich dachte das sei bei uns schon alles so umständlich mit den ganzen gesetzen...
mfg


----------



## Lessie (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln*

ja erstmal danke
is wirklich ne schande mit den Gesetzen in Deutschland.
in Norwegen gehen die Kinder von der Schue aus mit nem Fischer raus und kriegen ne Angelrute in die hand.
Schade, das es soetwas net bei uns gibt!


LG Lessie


----------



## weserwaller (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln*



Lessie schrieb:


> ...schande mit den Gesetzen in Deutschland.



In dem Deutschland in dem ich lebe (Niedersachsen) sind die fischereirechtlichen Bestimmungen ganz ok.


----------



## carphunter1678 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln*

man hast du ne bescheuerte gesetzes lage bei dir in nrw darfste nach allem und mit allem (ausser natürlich mit dem lebenden köderfishc und sprengstoff)


----------



## Lenkers (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln*



Lessie schrieb:


> in Norwegen gehen die Kinder von der Schue aus mit nem Fischer raus und kriegen ne Angelrute in die hand.
> Schade, das es soetwas net bei uns gibt!
> LG Lessie



Lessie, Norwegen ist ungefähr so groß wie D, aber eben nur mit 9 Mio Einwohnern. Da kann und muss man so Manches anders machen.

Du darfst mit dem Jugendfischereischein in BrB nur auf Friedfisch angeln oder ist die Köderwahl eingeschränkt?
Da Du ja gerade das ganze Gerödel mit den Gesetzlichkeiten hinter Dir hast, wirst Du bestimmt gemerkt haben, dass es wichtig ist, das Gelesene auch richtig zu deuten - zur Not geht das nur mit Anwalt - so blöd ist das manchmal formuliert.
Also welche Angelerlaubnis hast Du, wenn Du die Möglichkeiten des Jugendfischereischeins nutzen willst/musst? Friedfischangelberechtigung oder steht da noch etwas mehr drin?   

TL Lenker


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln*



Lessie schrieb:


> Hi leuts,
> ich hab mal ne Frage.
> Ich hab den Jugendfischereischein in Sachsen-Anhalt.
> Aber darf ich mit diesem mit wurm auf Barsch angeln.
> ...



Nein, darfst Du nicht. Denn der Barsch ist ein Raubfisch und den darfst Du nicht gezielt fangen.

Du darfst aber selbstverständlich mit Wurm angeln, denn das ist kein ausgewiesener Raubfischköder. Und wenn dann ein Barsch anbeißt, hat der halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> man hast du ne bescheuerte gesetzes lage bei dir in nrw darfste nach allem und mit allem (ausser natürlich mit dem lebenden köderfishc und sprengstoff)




Denkste. In NRW darfst Du mit dem Jugendfischereischein erst mal überhaupt nix. Kannst nur in Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers angeln.


----------



## Lenkers (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Denkste. In NRW darfst Du mit dem Jugendfischereischein erst mal überhaupt nix. Kannst nur in Begleitung eines Fischereischeininhabers angeln.



... und in MeckPomm gibt es erst gar keinen JFS. Da machste mit 11 Jahren das Große Programm mit! Und viele schaffen das natürlich nicht, sind dann gefrustet und angeln schwarz oder oder ... ist auch keine Lösung.


----------



## chubby01 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln*

Klar darfste! Kann ja auch sein, dass du Rotaugen mit wurm angeln willst, aber es beißen halt nur die Barsche!#c Da kann der Fischereiaufseher auch nichts machen. Auf Schleie darfst du ja schließlich auch mit Wurm angeln!|kopfkrat


----------



## ~Fishinator~ (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln*



Lenkers schrieb:


> ... und in MeckPomm gibt es erst gar keinen JFS. Da machste mit 11 Jahren das Große Programm mit! Und viele schaffen das natürlich nicht, sind dann gefrustet und angeln schwarz oder oder ... ist auch keine Lösung.




als ich meinen gemacht hab waren 6 unter 14 dabei(ich damals auch) die habens alle geschafft. waren zwar noch 3 mal so viele erwachsene aber nur 6 kinder und 7 erwachsene haben´s geschafft! hängt glaub ich damit zusammen das kinder noch ans lernen gewöhnt sind.


----------



## Allround-Fischer (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln*

also, mit dem jugend fischerei schein kannst du nur angeln wenn du einen volljährigen angler+ fischereischein(gültiger)+ erlaubnisschein für das gewässer dann, darfst du alles machen was an diesem gewässer erlaubt ist.
lg allround-fischer:vik::vik:


----------



## uwe2010 (17. Juni 2012)

*Jugendfischereischein*

Petri,
kann mir jemand sagen,wie es in Sachsen- Anhalt mit den Jugendfischereischein abläuft? Mein Enkel ist 9 Jahre und hat durch mich die Leidenschaft am Angeln endeckt. Ich bin im Besitz eines gültigen Fischereischein.

Grüsse Uwe


----------



## antonio (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln*



Allround-Fischer schrieb:


> also, mit dem jugend fischerei schein kannst du nur angeln wenn du einen volljährigen angler+ fischereischein(gültiger)+ erlaubnisschein für das gewässer dann, darfst du alles machen was an diesem gewässer erlaubt ist.
> lg allround-fischer:vik::vik:



falsch in s-a darf er alleine los nur eben kein raubfischangeln.
euer bayrisches fischereigesetz zählt in s-a nicht.

antonio


----------



## BoondockSaint (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln*

ist zwar OT aber kann mir jemand den Sinn dieser Regelung erklären? Jetzt so rein Interessen halber, weil ich erkenne dort keinen...

Und btw bei meiner Prüfung sind alle lütten locker durch gekommen und die Hälfte der Erwachsenen durchgefallen... Aber das passiert halt wenn man meint man muss nicht lernen|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## antonio (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln*

diese regelung hat im prinzip den vorteil, daß der jugendliche sich nicht immer nen erwachsenen suchen muß um angeln zu gehen.
nachteil wenn man es so sieht ist, daß er eben nur friedfischangeln darf.

antonio


----------



## Andal (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln*

Was denkt sich wer?

Wenn in der Republik irgendein Parlament ein Gesetz erlässt, dann denken sich erst mal 90% der Gschaftlhuber gar nichts, weil sie entweder mal wieder keine Checkung haben, oder das Handerl nur nach Clubzwang heben dürfen. Gesetz ist erlassen. Dann basteln irgendwelche Gremien an den Ausführungsbestimmungen herum. Da sitzen dann allerlei Cheftheortiker zusammen und womöglich auch eine sehr pädagogisch-besorgte Jugendbeauftragte mit am Tisch. Die hört etwas von wegen Raub..., das ist gefährlich und man muss die Kinder schützen und sie hört gar nicht mehr zu zetern auf, weil sie auch mal was sagen darf. Damit sie endlich aufhört zu keifen, wird das Raubfischangelverbot für Jugendfischereischeininhaber festgeschrieben. So ungefähr geht es her.

Und weil wir überall im schönen Lande solche Parlamentsnulpen und Ausschußpfeifen sitzen haben, sehen unsere FiGs und AFiGs auch aus, so wie sie aussehen!


----------



## BoondockSaint (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Jugendfischereischein und Barschangeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Was denkt sich wer?
> 
> Wenn in der Republik irgendein Parlament ein Gesetz erlässt, dann denken sich erst mal 90% der Gschaftlhuber gar nichts, weil sie entweder mal wieder keine Checkung haben, oder das Handerl nur nach Clubzwang heben dürfen. Gesetz ist erlassen. Dann basteln irgendwelche Gremien an den Ausführungsbestimmungen herum. Da sitzen dann allerlei Cheftheortiker zusammen und womöglich auch eine sehr pädagogisch-besorgte Jugendbeauftragte mit am Tisch. Die hört etwas von wegen Raub..., das ist gefährlich und man muss die Kinder schützen und sie hört gar nicht mehr zu zetern auf, weil sie auch mal was sagen darf. Damit sie endlich aufhört zu keifen, wird das Raubfischangelverbot für Jugendfischereischeininhaber festgeschrieben. So ungefähr geht es her.
> 
> Und weil wir überall im schönen Lande solche Parlamentsnulpen und Ausschußpfeifen sitzen haben, sehen unsere FiGs und AFiGs auch aus, so wie sie aussehen!



Naja das es so ist bezweifel ich mal. Was mich an dieser Regelung stört ist eher die absolute Sinnlosigkeit... Wer seine Prüfung gemacht hat kann (oder sollte) einen Fisch waidgerecht schlachten können. Ich könnte verstehen wenn man sagt Jugendliche bis 14(oder ähnliches) sind eben nicht reif genug um eben solches zu tun und dürfen daher nur in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen angeln (Wobei diese Aussage auch sehr pauschal gehalten wäre). Das wäre zumindest ein klarer Sinn hinter der Regelung, aber dieses nur Friedfisch und ja kein Raubfisch ergibt für mich partout keinen Sinn. Kann man ja eigentlich froh sein in S.-H. zu wohnen wo es diesen Blödsinn nicht gibt.... Werden bei euch denn auch die Montagen und Haken etc vom Kontrolleur geprüft? Was macht denn so ein Kontrolleur wenn man zum Beispiel einen Allround-Haken verwendet etc.... Sry aber so ein Blödsinn nervt mich immer ungemein....

Naja egal Danke für die Antworten


----------

